
Sexuality and Gender - tomohawk
http://www.thenewatlantis.com/publications/number-50-fall-2016
======
davidgrenier
Quick unrelated question, what does this statement mean?

"a believer in marriage and the Marines [...]"

~~~
Phithagoras
I would guess that it refers to someone who is a "true american", placing
faith in a the military and a Christian God who blesses sex only within
marriage. In short, someone who is more conservative.

